# City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade w/ CYCLONE COASTER - Saturday December 10th 2016



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2016)

*Come out & join CYCLONE COASTER - NEXT Saturday - December 10th in the 2016 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade - 10am 'til around noon - This is a home town parade with this years theme being "Home for the Holidays" 

A Vintage Bicycle & CYCLONE COASTER T-shirt ARE REQUIRED to participate in this FREE event - CYCLONE COASTER T-shirts are available BEFORE we stage for the parade 

CYCLONE COASTER T-shirts are always available BEFORE every CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride which is this Sunday December 3rd  

CYCLONE COASTER is ENTRY # 75 this time around - Parade STAGING will be @ 10:15am 

The CYCLONE COASTER family members always meet up the hill on Crown Valley Pkwy & Greenfield to decorate & put the finishing touches on their favorite Christmas riders - The parking lot has plenty of parking in the lot - This is a shared lot where TGI Fridays used to be

AFTER THE PARADE - Lunch @ Knowlwoods ( Bugers & what not ) for whoever is hungry & maybe a ride for those interested 

COME & RIDE & be a part of the 2016 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade with CYCLONE COASTER - where all you need is a Vintage Bicycle & a CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS - Ride Vintage - Frank 






 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 2, 2016)

Frank, we will be heading down to this, see you Sunday too.
We have couple of buckets of decorations we need to purge so anyone that wants some decorations for their bikes please come early and bring some tape.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 3, 2016)

abe lugo said:


> Frank, we will be heading down to this, see you Sunday too.
> We have couple of buckets of decorations we need to purge so anyone that wants some decorations for their bikes please come early and bring some tape.




Thanks Abe .. I will be doing "Park announcements" & I could mention that there if you want .. should be a nice ride tomorrow & weather looks good for next Saturday December 10th @ the City of Lake Forest Holiday Parade ... ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 5, 2016)

*I was just looking at the weather for this Saturday December 10th ... It might actually be a cool Holiday parade this year by Southern California standards ... with temps forecast in the mid 60's ... I might have to break out the Christmas sweater ... should be fun ... I will update the weather as the City of Laguna Niguel Holiday parade nears ... Ride Vintage ... Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2016)

*The weather is looking good for this Saturday December 10th - No rain is in the forecast & it will be a little overcast with temps being cooler @ around 64 degrees for the 2016 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade this year - That is winter by Southern California standards - I will need to wear a Christmas sweater or maybe I can finally wear my CYCLONE COASTER embroidered Dickies jacket this time since it never seems to be cold enough to break it out ... should be fun ... Ride Vintage ... Frank *

*

 *


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2016)

A good time was had by all.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2016)

great times, looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Dang Marty bust'n out the DD and it must have been cool because John isn't wearing a tank top! Looks like a great time and turn out. V/r Shawn


----------

